# Wii #2018 - Monster Hunter Tri (USA)



## B-Blue (Apr 17, 2010)

^^wiirelease-3711^^


----------



## AceLighting (Apr 17, 2010)

Great game


----------



## hksmrchan (Apr 17, 2010)

awesome hunter is finally here!


----------



## taggart6 (Apr 17, 2010)

I've heard that this works on usb loader with only certain ios hacks.  

Can any one confirm?


----------



## hksmrchan (Apr 17, 2010)

That's what I heard


----------



## OmerMe (Apr 17, 2010)

I saw people saying they bought it.

Damn, I need to wait for the PAL version to be able to play with my friends :|


----------



## updowners (Apr 17, 2010)

.


----------



## naglaro00 (Apr 17, 2010)

FINALLY.


----------



## rauthelegendary (Apr 17, 2010)

YES! Too bad I'm addicted to Mount and Blade: Warband, so I'll probably not play this for some time.

Downloading now, will have it within the hour... I love newsgroups.


----------



## TeenTin (Apr 17, 2010)

Does it work online with USB Loader ?


----------



## ECJanga (Apr 17, 2010)

TeenTin said:
			
		

> Does it work online with USB Loader ?



This will be my exact question. But then for when the PAL version is out.


----------



## Taik (Apr 17, 2010)

Got it yesterday, here are my results :
Doesn't work on CFG loader (freeze when selecting story mode)
Doesn't work on USB GX (same as CFG loader)
Works on Wiiflow

This is with cIOS rev 19


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 17, 2010)

Taik said:
			
		

> Got it yesterday, here are my results :
> Doesn't work on CFG loader (freeze when selecting story mode)
> Doesn't work on USB GX (same as CFG loader)
> Works on Wiiflow
> ...



This post/thread might help

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2762599


----------



## TeenTin (Apr 17, 2010)

Taik said:
			
		

> Got it yesterday, here are my results :
> Doesn't work on CFG loader (freeze when selecting story mode)
> Doesn't work on USB GX (same as CFG loader)
> Works on Wiiflow
> ...



For which version of WiiFlow ?


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 17, 2010)

I hope that this game goes well. I know that I am not really looking forward to the game but I know that many people are.


----------



## Master Mo (Apr 17, 2010)

I never played any Monster hunter game but I`m interested in this, especially since it has online Co-Op without friendcodes...


----------



## MMX (Apr 17, 2010)

works for me @USB with Hermes cIOS 222/223
with this tutorial: gwht.wikidot.com/hermes-ios222-223


----------



## guardian_457 (Apr 17, 2010)

i wish it had multiplayer that didn't involve friend codes =( or at least being able to play on 1 Wii


----------



## Cyan (Apr 17, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> I never played any Monster hunter game but I`m interested in this, especially since it has online Co-Op without friendcodes...
> I never played a Monster hunter before either, (except  5 minutes MH1 on PSP).
> Having played previous MH is a plus or not needed ?
> 
> ...


Isn't friendcode not needed ? Master Mo said so 3 posts ago.


----------



## Zharay (Apr 17, 2010)

Just reposting some info that Safavid put together

Getting your Monster Hunter Tri NTSC-U game running!

The listing in Safavid's post have clearly worked for a number of people including myself (I'm on CFG, you do not need to set anything at all, just have Hermes' cIOS v4 as listed).

Hermes' cIOS v5 *SEMIWORKS* if you are using USB loaders. You must have 223 installed on base 38 and 37, but there are problems. The game will freeze in certain portions of the game (title menu if you leave it on too long and the choice between online and offline playmodes when loading). You have to be quick in order for the game to load at all. If you want to downgrade, it might be best to either use DOP-Mii to downgrade or use Any Title Deleter to remove the cIOS.

It seems waninkoko's cIOSs *do not work* at all. 

*cIOS 249 and 222 will fail to boot the game*. 222 for example will show the initial health warnings and probably Capcom's logo before going to a black screen with buzzing.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 17, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Having played previous MH is a plus or not needed ?



I was looking into this as well because I've never played one either, the Eurogamer review says this one's a lot easier on new players and does a good job of introducing the game mechanics without being too boring for fans of the series.  Apparently previous games haven't had so much a learning curve as a learning cliff and were pretty tough for newcomers to get into.

Set it downloading before I went to work, I'll give it a go tomorrow.  That's once I've found an idiot's guide to gettign it working on USb Loader GX, it's so long between when I actually find a game on the Wii I want to play that I need to update shit for that it's like learning everything all over again.


----------



## cocomonk22 (Apr 17, 2010)

In life, there're hunters...


Spoiler



and then there're MONSTER hunters!


----------



## Zharay (Apr 17, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is more that the original series takes a lot of time and effort to get anywhere. Having played both Tri and Freedom Unite and loving both I can say that Tri is a step to get more attention to the series. In MHFU you do not have a clear starting point, you are given everything at once and are tasked to go through nearly 4 hours worth of tutorials and reading of solid informational text in order to get up to speed before venturing out into a hunt. Many things can go unexplained if you never touch them and even then somethings are never fully explained. It takes a lot of reading on places like Monster Hunter Wiki to get a full grasp of the requirements for certain things and a path to take in terms of weapons. There is also a lack of a general story to string the character along and the NPCs that inhabit the world are more like statues that give hints and sell things rather than something to keep the player interested.

Tri went ahead and streamlined much of the game from before. Instead of being given everything, you are only given a limited number of things. You start off with only 2 weapons and no armor. But that is not to say you don't know what to do. The NPCs actually have character and make you follow a linear sequence of quests to get yourself familiar with the game. They also give helpful tips at all times during the game. For instance they will tell you that you need armor before heading out and constantly remind you of that if you don't have any. There is an actual story too. You start off without even the ability to do guild quests, instead you have to rebuild your base camp by doing little chores for the village people. The chores are simple, but they introduce you to the gameplay mechanics easily and gradually. After 3 hours not only have you been spending all that time learning things, but you have been out there fighting and gathering materials for a new set of equipment.

So yeah they fixed that rather huge learning curve (more like wall). They also did it in a way to make continuing the game easy for anyone. After this series ends, people will want to play more. With the experience they gained on Tri they can easily move on to MH's other games since its all the same.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you for your point of view.
I think I'll start with Tri then


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 17, 2010)

Downloading this now. I hope I dont have any trouble trying to get this to boot.


----------



## Eighteen (Apr 17, 2010)

Yaay 4 days Before actual release woohoo


----------



## spectral (Apr 17, 2010)

How is this if you only want to play single player?


----------



## Eighteen (Apr 17, 2010)

If it is like other monster hunters, well single player is okay.. but its always more fun when playing with others

just like smash brothers you know? ^^ or streetfighter... play with friends for more fun... but dont worry, its fun too playing solo


----------



## florian (Apr 17, 2010)

*I tried this release  game on Wii PAL in 4.2E with wiikey 2 and work  but in the game it froze and make a error ? i think this game is protected anti piracy ? you think is protected ?*


----------



## spectral (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks. I've never played a MH game before which is why I asked. I realise MP is probably better and is the way the game is meant to be played but I dont have any friends with a Wii and I'm not too keen MP games with random strangers.


----------



## florian (Apr 17, 2010)

Strange i think is protected ? because froze and make an error in the game? ...Same protection to new super mario bros or other games protected ? or bad copy for me ?


----------



## taktularCBo (Apr 17, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> Strange i think is protected ? because froze and make an error in the game? ...Same protection to new super mario bros or other games protected ? or bad copy for me ?



you have 4.2, so you can't play Games from other Regions than PAL (Europe/Australia and some Asian regions). As you might read, this is the American release(NTSC). Im relatively sure, their is NO NEW COPYPROTECTION. But lets wait for the PAL release.
Please also be sure, to have the latest Wiikey Firmware (v1.3 - Odyssey)


----------



## CyrusBlue (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll be purchasing this once I get my hands on a Wii.

Enjoy your game.


----------



## Comedor (Apr 17, 2010)

Someone please confirm if this "full" release is working online or not, cause "scrubbed" is giving errors, most likely because servers are closed, but you nerver know...

Thanks in advance, boys and girls!


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 17, 2010)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> Someone please confirm if this "full" release is working online or not, cause "scrubbed" is giving errors, most likely because servers are closed, but you nerver know...
> 
> Thanks in advance, boys and girls!


Servers shouldn't be closed. This isnt an early dump, its out in the stores. It was just released earlier than they specified. I seen it yesterday at Gamestop, just didnt have the money to pick it up xD.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 17, 2010)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> Someone please confirm if this "full" release is working online or not, cause "scrubbed" is giving errors, most likely because servers are closed, but you nerver know...
> 
> Thanks in advance, boys and girls!



Check out this topic


----------



## Magus (Apr 17, 2010)

uh... sorry for the dumb question but will this work with neogamma?


----------



## Comedor (Apr 17, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> Thiago Kotaki May said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, but 19th isn't really official, let's wait and see!


----------



## nintyfreak (Apr 17, 2010)

YEEEEES geting this now. the problem is my wii is 4.2 i think and its softmodded. alot of people have trouble loading games from usb like red steel 2, green screen etc but all mine have worked fine. should this work ok for me or will i definately need to do some fixes? i use usbloader and im not sure what ios i use.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 17, 2010)

nintyfreak said:
			
		

> YEEEEES geting this now. the problem is my wii is 4.2 i think and its softmodded. alot of people have trouble loading games from usb like red steel 2, green screen etc but all mine have worked fine. should this work ok for me or will i definately need to do some fixes? i use usbloader and im not sure what ios i use.


Same goes for me. Everytime I see ppl having touble here, I get the game and it works perfect for me. I am hoping that the same will happen for this game. I only had problems with one game and that was Wii Sports Resort. And that was fixed with the online update to usbloader gx. Only way to find out is to get a copy and try for yourself. I still have 20 mins on my download but I will tell you how it goes for me.

Wii= 4.2u (official)
cIOS= cIOS 38 v14
Launcher I use=uloader or usbloader gx


----------



## nintyfreak (Apr 17, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> nintyfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice one. yeah let me know how it goes, Not even halfway downloaded here. im soo hyped for this, but not so much once my girlfriend sees it. man she was on her ds for months with phantasy star, theres noway shes having my wii lol.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 17, 2010)

what if you buy the original game, will it freeze still? i am on 3.2E will the original work on that if i disable the update?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 17, 2010)

nintyfreak said:
			
		

> silkyskeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay the verdict is......game boots up fine. Intro plays fine. When I go to start game it just hangs and buzzes.........still trying to get past the buzzing upon trying to start a game....
update: got it to work. Just had to switch from using Hermes cios 222 v5 to Hermes cios 222 v4 37 merged with 38


----------



## charliebrown (Apr 17, 2010)

I played this for about an hour last night after finally getting it to work right.  

I had to update to cIOS249 rev19 and Hermes V4 first, and I had to use... uumm... damn it!  I don't remember if it was 222 or 223 with Configurable USB Loader.  One gave me a black screen, and the other one worked fine.  >_<  If I could check for you right now, I would.  Anyway, it works with 249 rev 19 and hermes v4


----------



## Eighteen (Apr 17, 2010)

I just tried the game a bit, i created a char, and saved my game and loaded the save, everything so far works perfectly

-I am on firmware 4.0E (custom firmware, but i forgot how i got it)
-I also have a first generation wiikey , forgot what version i updated it too, but i bet its the last one
-though i load the game with Gecko OS V 1.9.3.1
-burned the disc with imgburn x4 speed
-no clue what ciso or whatever its called i use

when I experience a freese in the game, i will update this post


----------



## qdog82 (Apr 17, 2010)

guardian_457 said:
			
		

> i wish it had multiplayer that didn't involve friend codes =( or at least being able to play on 1 Wii



This game doesnt have friend codes, its using Capcom's own servers. You will be able to play randomly with anyone and even add them to your friendlist.
And there is an arena mode wich supports local 2p, where you can fight big monster for for special loot, which you wouldnt get elsewhere in the game.
Just dont forget to add monsters in the singleplayer to your monster list, so you unlock more monsters in the arena mode.


----------



## nintyfreak (Apr 17, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> nintyfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info but i gotta say craaapppp. im not very good at messing around with the cios and all that stuff. dont even know how to do it. i was soo scarred softmodding i read the tutorial like 20 times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also if this game doesnt require friend codes. can you use wiispeak with anyone? or do they need to be on your capcom friend list?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 17, 2010)

nintyfreak said:
			
		

> silkyskeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well currently no one knows since the servers are down til the 19th ,atleast that is what it says when you try to go online. 




But 9 times out of 10 if there is no friendcodes then you just meet up with ppl in the city and chat to them and then form parties in the city then venture off to kill (similar to PSO). As far as Wiispeak goes, I doubt it since they didnt make reference to it before the release so probably not. But I think you can use a usb keyboard to communicate.


----------



## nintyfreak (Apr 17, 2010)

[/quote]
Well currently no one knows since the servers are down til the 19th ,atleast that is what it says when you try to go online. 




But 9 times out of 10 if there is no friendcodes then you just meet up with ppl in the city and chat to them and then form parties in the city then venture off to kill (similar to PSO). As far as Wiispeak goes, I doubt it since they didnt make reference to it before the release so probably not. But I think you can use a usb keyboard to communicate.
[/quote]

The game does feature wiispeak i know that much, just not sure if you need to be friends lol

In the uk the wiispeak accesorie is even sold as part of the bundle.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 17, 2010)

nintyfreak said:
			
		

> The game does feature wiispeak i know that much, just not sure if you need to be friends lol
> 
> In the uk the wiispeak accessorie is even sold as part of the bundle.


Cool! Nice to know....-_- now to go out and get a WiiSpeak...xD


----------



## nintyfreak (Apr 17, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> nintyfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also not that i normally follow reviews but apparently, the only real way to play this is using the classic controller.


----------



## RyougaSaotome (Apr 17, 2010)

No one has been answering, and I've seen the question asked multiple times:

How about Neogamma? Any word on whether it works?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 17, 2010)

nintyfreak said:
			
		

> silkyskeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@[email protected] you can play it with the WiiMote and nunchuck.....but, just by personal preference, I like it better with the classic controller.


----------



## lightyear (Apr 17, 2010)

This is horse shit!!!!  *Jailed did NOT release the first copy, and should be discredited with this release!!!!*  Rambo87 had it posted on *[Don't name ROM/ISO sites -mthr]* unscrubbed and in 100% working order at least 6 hours before it ever hit the scene!!!!

The scene failed this time, and the release groups need to own up to that and stop being babies about it!!!!


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 17, 2010)

lightyear said:
			
		

> This is horse shit!!!!  *Jailed did NOT release the first copy, and should be discredited with this release!!!!*  Rambo87 had it posted on *[Don't name ROM/ISO sites -mthr]* unscrubbed and in 100% working order at least 6 hours before it ever hit the scene!!!!
> 
> The scene failed this time, and the release groups need to own up to that and stop being babies about it!!!!


OOOOKAAAYYY..... You do realise no one cares but you right?


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 17, 2010)

lightyear said:
			
		

> This is horse shit!!!!  *Jailed did NOT release the first copy, and should be discredited with this release!!!!*  Rambo87 had it posted on bleh unscrubbed and in 100% working order at least 6 hours before it ever hit the scene!!!!
> 
> The scene failed this time, and the release groups need to own up to that and stop being babies about it!!!!



It's not about who released it first.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 17, 2010)

lightyear said:
			
		

> This is horse shit!!!!  *Jailed did NOT release the first copy, and should be discredited with this release!!!!*  Rambo87 had it posted on **** unscrubbed and in 100% working order at least 6 hours before it ever hit the scene!!!!
> 
> The scene failed this time, and the release groups need to own up to that and stop being babies about it!!!!



Releases uploaded on filesharing sites by some guy don't count as an official scene release, sorry.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow, quit crying over scene releases. No one gives two shits about who releases it except for those who want to stroke their e-peen. I don't even know who dumped what releases I download; I just download them. In the end it's all about giving free games to the public, and how that's done shouldn't matter in the end.

Well, anyway, it froze for me with USB Loader GX and Hermes cIOS 222. CBA to try the methods of fixing it here, I might as well just go play Xbox instead.


----------



## rauthelegendary (Apr 17, 2010)

Been playing it for half a hour, which is enough time to see that the Wii-mote controls really suck. I'm going to order a classic controller pro.


----------



## qdog82 (Apr 17, 2010)

rauthelegendary said:
			
		

> Been playing it for half a hour, which is enough time to see that the Wii-mote controls really suck. I'm going to order a classic controller pro.



I just got the cc pro 2 days ago extra for this game, such an good controller, fits so well in my hand.


----------



## zruben (Apr 17, 2010)

lightyear said:
			
		

> This is horse shit!!!!  *Jailed did NOT release the first copy, and should be discredited with this release!!!!*  Rambo87 had it posted on *[Don't name ROM/ISO sites -mthr]* unscrubbed and in 100% working order at least 6 hours before it ever hit the scene!!!!
> 
> The scene failed this time, and the release groups need to own up to that and stop being babies about it!!!!



u are being a baby whinning like that...


----------



## grant666uk (Apr 17, 2010)

At what point did it freeze. My copy seems to be working but only played for 15 mins. Left in running for about 30 mins and it was still working when I came back.


----------



## Berioth (Apr 17, 2010)

rauthelegendary said:
			
		

> Been playing it for half a hour, which is enough time to see that the Wii-mote controls really suck. I'm going to order a classic controller pro.



apparently u guys that say wiimote sucks think that you can get used to new ways of control easy like that, since when did we use the usual type of controller? since the beginning of videogames, its only natural that we'd feel better with it, but the wiimote doesnt suck, it just take more skills than pressing buttons =/


----------



## ludosan (Apr 17, 2010)

Works on my PAL 4.1 with ULoader and load with Ios 223...i tried USBLoader GX,Wiiflow and Neogamma and didn't work!
My release is Multi3...


----------



## iceache (Apr 17, 2010)

Which files are needed to get past the freezing at the beginning?

Nevermind.. needed to make it load 222 instead of 249.


----------



## ConJ (Apr 17, 2010)

Nothing to see here.

Just confirming it works for this setup - 

4.2E 

CFG Loader (latest build)

Hermes V4 IOS 223 (merged 38+37)


----------



## trigger_ftu (Apr 17, 2010)

Taik said:
			
		

> Got it yesterday, here are my results :
> Doesn't work on CFG loader (freeze when selecting story mode)
> Doesn't work on USB GX (same as CFG loader)
> Works on Wiiflow
> ...



correction works with 
configurable usbloader v56
ios hermes v5 223-mload  
block ios reload - on
4.2U

still pickin up my pre-order on the 20th i want the classic controller pro.


----------



## wheresmymonkey (Apr 17, 2010)

Working fine for me so far, I'm an first hour or so in.

Running on; 

4.0E
wiikey2 with latest update.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Apr 17, 2010)

works great so far!

Using:
hermes Cios 222 (weird huh? can anyone explain this?)
usbloadercfg 57a
Wiimenu 4.1E

can't believe some of you guys cant get it to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





while typing this, my brother already killed some monsters!


----------



## Luckkill4u (Apr 17, 2010)

rauthelegendary said:
			
		

> YES! Too bad I'm addicted to Mount and Blade: Warband, so I'll probably not play this for some time.
> 
> Downloading now, will have it within the hour... I love newsgroups.


I used to love Mount and Blade but when Warband came out I never touched it, maybe because I only played it for the mods.

Anyways on Topic:
I played the translated Jap version but couldn't get into it but I still play MH Freedom Unite on my PSP


----------



## gamefreak94 (Apr 18, 2010)

This works Perfect with USB LOADER GX with Rev19 IOS 249 with 37
Also works online but no servers are up yet.


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 18, 2010)

If I overwrite my actual installation of cIOS249 rev 19 with the one based on IOS37, will tthis affect compatibility with other games ? If it's the case, can I install waninkoko's cIOS in another slot (like 222, I don't have Hermes cIOS so I don't mind)


----------



## gamefreak94 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> If I overwrite my actual installation of cIOS249 rev 19 with the one based on IOS37, will tthis affect compatibility with other games ? If it's the case, can I install waninkoko's cIOS in another slot (like 222, I don't have Hermes cIOS so I don't mind)


no this wont change compatibility with other games. But you can always change back. Oh, also they say that Wad manager only works with Rev19 249 based with 38 but i don't really use it. All other games still work fine.


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok, installed cIOS249 rev 19 based on IOS37 and now, USB Loader GX freezes everytime I try to choose a game... Any ideas ? I've the latest version of GX (r929)


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Apr 18, 2010)

Works perfectly. Thank goodness for the mod chip..when will I be able to go online with it? I was playing the game but I did not see any option about going online, where would I find that?


----------



## thebert (Apr 18, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Works perfectly. Thank goodness for the mod chip..when will I be able to go online with it? I was playing the game but I did not see any option about going online, where would I find that?


When you finish the initial story stuff for single player, next time you load your character you'll see the option to go to the city or the village.  It's probably unlocked after you complete your first quest, but I'm not sure.  Restart the game and you'll see the option.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 18, 2010)

glad i still have my wiikey if all else fails it always works


----------



## gamefreak94 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Ok, installed cIOS249 rev 19 based on IOS37 and now, USB Loader GX freezes everytime I try to choose a game... Any ideas ? I've the latest version of GX (r929)


idk it works really well for me. Did u install hermes 222/223? If you didn't thats your problem.


----------



## nozila (Apr 18, 2010)

Taik said:
			
		

> Got it yesterday, here are my results :
> Doesn't work on CFG loader (freeze when selecting story mode)
> Doesn't work on USB GX (same as CFG loader)
> Works on Wiiflow
> ...



incorrect. works on all loaders you mentioned.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Apr 18, 2010)

thebert said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome thanks so much for the info. I guess once the game is available here, then the online portion of the game will be made available..unless its already available and I dont know??


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Apr 18, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> thebert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, the servers aren't up yet. They'll be up by April 19th 19:00 PST according to the message it gives when you try online along with a Haiku lol.


----------



## narunet (Apr 18, 2010)

boy i've had zero luck with this game. I've been running around for the past few hours trying whatever I could following whatever thread and advice and I'm at my wits end now. on that note i had no problems playing the japanese one when it came out and beat more or less all of the content online so I thought it'd be time to head back in with the USA one. 

Anyway here are some of the problems I've run into.. also just as a note I'm using a disc method I don't have any USB loader stuff.  I've tried the instructions for softchip r99 and whenever I let it use it's own IOS (which it requests ios55) it gets an icotl error. I've also tried a reburn and no luck with that.  I've tried installed Hermes v4, i've tried ciosx rev 19, i've tried updating all my ioses via Pimp my Wii!

Nothing seems to really help.. the only closest thing I've got is that NeoGamma can load the game up and until I hit new game it locks up and beeps constantly.. Gecko 1.9.2 gives a disc read error (which is the loader I used when playing the japanese one). I've also tried the DARKcorp and have gotten errors via ios249 install at the last moment saying Exception -1029, Error! ES_Identify. I've tried it through 222 as well and it had an error around 73%. My wii is currently running 3.2U. Also as of now NeoGamma no longer lets me get as far as it used to, now it boots up, capcom logo, then the Disc Could Not be Read.

I've tried running the CIOS55 Bug Fix with wadmanager and received a lovely ret = -1029 error, which I've googled some and read about deleting IOS37, so I got alltitle deleter and that had an error loading as well. I've completely run out of ideas here, anyone have any suggestions? Also I was wondering if there was maybe a way I could unmod and remod the wii maybe that would help.. it seems somethings messed up and I'm not comprehending here what's wrong.

Any Help?


----------



## chaseincats (Apr 18, 2010)

basically if you dont have hermes stuff installed on ios37 rather than the default 38 it wont work (wad manger wont work if its installed to ios38)

so until theirs a patch for the game im going to wait, or go install it to 37 if you want to play now i guess...


----------



## scopelenz (Apr 18, 2010)

used disc channel with hermes cios222 v38+37 

game loads PERFECTLY. no lag issues whatnot. 3 hours into the game thus far and it's been great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





cant wait to play it online. the single player offline mode has been very addictive


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 18, 2010)

Played about 5 hours offline, god this game is epic. Watched footage of online play from the japanese version and I cant wait to play online.

Wii=4.2u(official), Hermes cIOS 222 cIOS 37&38 merged, Usbloader Gx, cIOS 37 v15.


----------



## fishykipper (Apr 18, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh cant get this to load at all! so many combinations, they all result in the black screaming screen! sucks to be me!


----------



## Berioth (Apr 18, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> Played about 5 hours offline, god this game is epic. Watched footage of online play from the japanese version and I cant wait to play online.
> 
> Wii=4.2u(official), Hermes cIOS 222 cIOS 37&38 merged, Usbloader Gx, cIOS 37 v15.



just wait till you start facing the really big guys(i dont mean qurupeco)

i killed the angler fish(gobul) last night and i'm gonna keep on killing him for his lance(stun property)


----------



## fishykipper (Apr 18, 2010)

I downloaded 'Hermes' cIOS 202/222/223/224 Installer rev5, from the usbloadergx page, and ive installed it....i installed cIOS 222 38..................i have no other options, no 37 or merged??? what?? what??

can someone explain this! surelly im not the only one who cant get it to work!
please explain.! tell me exactly what i need to install...and the usbloadergx settings options??


cheers for all help!!!


----------



## ConJ (Apr 18, 2010)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> I downloaded 'Hermes' cIOS 202/222/223/224 Installer rev5, from the usbloadergx page, and ive installed it....i installed cIOS 222 38..................i have no other options, no 37 or merged??? what?? what??
> 
> can someone explain this! surelly im not the only one who cant get it to work!
> please explain.! tell me exactly what i need to install...and the usbloadergx settings options??
> ...



Download and install Hermes V4, not V5. Worked for me.

For USB GX, you need to go into game setting and choose IOS 223 instead of 249.


----------



## fishykipper (Apr 18, 2010)

cheers for the fast reply, ill give it a go now!
cool, seems simple enough! any reason why the newer version doesn't work? seems odd!
ta


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 18, 2010)

i gave this game another chance after playing the (J) version and now i've tried the (U) version and i got to say this game is really boring...and just for future reference i was able to play the game on WiiFlow using 249 with no problems


----------



## fishykipper (Apr 18, 2010)

for the win!!
cheers for the help!
works like a charm!


----------



## themuddaload (Apr 18, 2010)

hey if you guys want to see live gameplay: http://www.livestream.com/ageofcalamity

Dynemanti got the game yesterday at the release party.


----------



## Dakki22 (Apr 18, 2010)

works with fine with uloader and IOS setting to 223.


----------



## mmdmmd (Apr 18, 2010)

nvm..........


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 18, 2010)

Finally got it working with cIOS 222, installing it as merged 38 with 37 or whatever it is.

Fun game, better than I expected. It's basically just pure OCD collecting, killing monsters for resources or mining or fishing or whatever, but it's somehow addictive too. Just going around, killing monsters, getting shit, and selling it is oddly enjoyable. I've been playing it for a good portion of my day.


----------



## trigger_ftu (Apr 18, 2010)

ConJ said:
			
		

> fishykipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno i got the game runnin on hermes v5


----------



## ruepel15 (Apr 18, 2010)

i have a question

can i use the us Monster hunter savegame  in the pal game ?


----------



## Trebuchet (Apr 18, 2010)

Is it me or the game looks like shit on hdtv?

NSMB looks way better...


----------



## Law (Apr 18, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Finally got it working with cIOS 222, installing it as merged 38 with 37 or whatever it is.
> 
> Fun game, better than I expected. It's basically just pure OCD collecting, killing monsters for resources or mining or fishing or whatever, but it's somehow addictive too. Just going around, killing monsters, getting shit, and selling it is oddly enjoyable. I've been playing it for a good portion of my day.



that's how it grows on you

one big fat feeling that you've accomplished something after killing and mutilating the corpse of a monster for the eighth time to get enough materials to make a weapon or piece of armor.

(p.s. you were the real monster all along, the animals were just trying to live in harmony with nature but an LSD trip gone bad caused you to start cutting shit up and giving your mind a reason as to why it was right)


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 18, 2010)

I played it for an hour or so and still found it as boring as the demo and as the previous games I've played.  Not an ounce of fun for me,  just a huge chore doing anything.  Pretty suer people will say "oh but it gets good after a few hours" but they said the same about the last few ones and they never became fun. 

Can't say the controls were well done, to me it seems like it was made for another console and then ported to the Wii.  Also those screens Capcom released must have been touched up as it looks nowhere near as good as those screens.

Fans will surely lap this up but those like me will probably find it hard to "get" how the series can be fun.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 18, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> (p.s. you were the real monster all along, the animals were just trying to live in harmony with nature but an LSD trip gone bad caused you to start cutting shit up and giving your mind a reason as to why it was right)



My mind just kersploded.

Although the thing is I'm a vegetarian. So I'm killing virtual monsters and I'm like "Yeah, wouldn't do that in real life. In the mean time, CARVE UP YOUR FUCKING CORPSE!"


----------



## Aeladya (Apr 19, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> I played it for an hour or so and still found it as boring as the demo and as the previous games I've played.  Not an ounce of fun for me,  just a huge chore doing anything.  Pretty suer people will say "oh but it gets good after a few hours" but they said the same about the last few ones and they never became fun.
> 
> Can't say the controls were well done, to me it seems like it was made for another console and then ported to the Wii.  Also those screens Capcom released must have been touched up as it looks nowhere near as good as those screens.
> 
> Fans will surely lap this up but those like me will probably find it hard to "get" how the series can be fun.




Offline mode is really boring, online mode is where the game shines.


----------



## Xale (Apr 19, 2010)

does anyone else have trouble loading the game with cheats? it freezes for me if i even try to play it with ocarina on


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 19, 2010)

Xale said:
			
		

> does anyone else have trouble loading the game with cheats? it freezes for me if i even try to play it with ocarina on


LoL cheats.... You might as well not play this game at all if you are just gonna try to cheat....


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Apr 19, 2010)

LOL Whats Better
MONSTER HUNTER 3TRi or World Of Warcraft
lol in you opinion
i vote Monster Hunter


----------



## iggloovortex (Apr 19, 2010)

im sorry but WoW has the cake
I love the NFO!


----------



## iggloovortex (Apr 19, 2010)

EDIT: Accident


----------



## Kenshin Br (Apr 19, 2010)

This quests on MH3 are totaly LOL.

I spend 50 minutes (there is timelimit) killing on kind of monster.

I needed to kill this specific monster to pick 2 itens (the same item). So I spend 50 minutes doing this and only got 1 item. I just failed in the quest.

WTF?

I spend 50 minutes killing the right kind of monster (in different areas), but they just droped one of the 2 itens that I needed. I know it is random, but... man...


----------



## chaseincats (Apr 19, 2010)

how do you play this on configurable usb loader?


----------



## nizzk (Apr 19, 2010)

Kenshin Br said:
			
		

> This quests on MH3 are totaly LOL.
> 
> I spend 50 minutes (there is timelimit) killing on kind of monster.
> 
> ...



are you doing the kelbi horn mission? take out your sword and shield and shield bash them, then carve them when they have the spinning stars above them.


----------



## nozila (Apr 19, 2010)

has anyone killed the water monster, im trying to get monster guts (level 1 quest) but the sea monster keeps killing me. so damn annoying.


----------



## Law (Apr 19, 2010)

nozila said:
			
		

> has anyone killed the water monster, im trying to get monster guts (level 1 quest) but the sea monster keeps killing me. so damn annoying.



run away from it into the first water area, the monsters you need will be there too

then if it comes into the first water area, swim back into the second one. You'll know when to start swimming when you hear the music change.


----------



## nozila (Apr 19, 2010)

you make it sound easy, lol.
yeah ive tried that, but he seems to spot me even when im swimming along the rocks/reef. i tried to kill him a few times but he is just too damn powerful, perhaps online coop can kill him. hehe


----------



## Law (Apr 19, 2010)

If you swim into the other area it'll usually take him a while before he decides to join you.


----------



## nintyfreak (Apr 19, 2010)

I dont even think i got attacked by the water things. is that on a quest? ive only done the mushroom picking quest, but if you mean the mission just before that i never got attacked in the water. i used the water harpoon and my lance, killed them right away


----------



## nozila (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah there are normal monsters and then there is one big ass monster who fires electricity and has a sonic scream.


----------



## whatfun81 (Apr 19, 2010)

gonna buy this its worth paying for.
and if you love monster hunter try and do the same!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  have fun with it though its gonna be a good one!!


----------



## Magus (Apr 19, 2010)

so anyone tried this online?
can you communicate with other player even if you lack wiispeak? i heard you can use a usb keyboard but what if i don't have that neither?
does the online mode have different quest?


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 19, 2010)

@ Magus : Servers are not yet open


This game is going to ruin my life... I'm only at the beginning (completed 2 guild's quest) but it's just like I'm addicted


----------



## RobDog (Apr 19, 2010)

nvm


----------



## Aeladya (Apr 19, 2010)

Xale said:
			
		

> does anyone else have trouble loading the game with cheats? it freezes for me if i even try to play it with ocarina on



I wouldn't use cheats. If you play online you will be auto-banned.


----------



## Nottulys (Apr 19, 2010)

I've spent too many hours on these games, I wont give in to this one, until the 360 or PS3 version comes out...and maybe Metal Gear Monster Hunter for the PSP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enjoy, to those who do play this...looks great.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 19, 2010)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> I wont give in to this one, until the 360 or PS3 version comes out



Monster Hunter 3 is a Wii exclusive, isn't it?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 19, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Nottulys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monster Hunter Tri is a Wii exclusive but Ps3 and 360 are getting Monster Hunter Frontier (easily the best Monster Hunter). Thats what that person meant. Dunno why that person said version. Either it was a typo or that person thinks that Frontier is the same as Tri. Which its not. Monster Hunter Frontier is just a port of the Pc game of the same name. since it never got an international release they decided to make the international release a console release instead of a Pc release. Where as, Monster Hunter Tri is a brand new game with majority of new content.


----------



## maxpouliot (Apr 19, 2010)

Can someone tell me how to identify monsters and add them to my notes in Monster Hunter tri? Missed the tutorial on that and can't find the info.


----------



## qdog82 (Apr 19, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, you have your infos all wrong, first of it will be only a 360 version and it will come out in japan, no international release announced yet, and Monster Hunter Frontier, is stated of one of the worst monster hunters, and it has probably the mostly ugliest monster designs ever created in the franchise.


----------



## IAmTheRad (Apr 19, 2010)

Works for me with cfg usb loader with hermes v5 using 223, but I can't spend too long at the menu between village and city or it'll crash.

My drive is FAT32, btw, so I'm using CFG USB-222


----------



## 2short (Apr 19, 2010)

installed CIOSBUGFIX55 and then loaded the game with SoftChipR99. Works just fine, albeit there are some sync issues with the FMV's, but hey, it's works!


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 19, 2010)

qdog82 said:
			
		

> Man, you have your infos all wrong, first of it will be only a 360 version and it will come out in japan, no international release announced yet, and Monster Hunter Frontier, is stated of one of the worst monster hunters, and it has probably the mostly ugliest monster designs ever created in the franchise.


That is one long ass run on sentence there buddy. For one Monster Hunter Frontier IS a port of Monster Hunter Frontier (jp) for the Pc with added content. For 2 yeah there isnt an official international release date but it is in the works or else there wouldn't be a vid of it to download from NA XBL (I know because I downloaded it and it is sitting on my 360 as we speak) For 3 Monster Hunter Frontier PC out-grossed all the Monster Hunters combined when it first debuted in 2007 and still is running strong to this day. Ppl still praise it as the best Monster Hunter of all time and are geared for the 360 release. Sorry numbers speak louder than your ignorant opinion. No, the most ugly Monster Hunter designs are all the ones put on PsP. And lastly I only said "Ps3 and 360" because they have said that games of this nature to be 360 or Ps3 exclusives before and that ends up being false later on when they make a Ps3 or 360 counterpart.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 19, 2010)

maxpouliot said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me how to identify monsters and add them to my notes in Monster Hunter tri? Missed the tutorial on that and can't find the info.


Go to the menu screen then go to Hunter's Notes. When you see a monster you wanna put in the book just grab the Wiimote and hold the B button and point it at the sensor with the Hunter's Notes menu open. The Hunter's Notes menu will slide out of view and a cursor will show up on the screen along with a little book in the bottom right hand corner. Highlight the monster using that cursor then press A (at this point you should be holding A + B similar to how you move Channels to a differant spot on the Wii Menu) and drag the information down to the little book in the bottom right hand corner.  Cool feature, I just wish they would have alowed you to get to that without having to stop and open the menu (which can get you hit because while in the menu you can't move the camera). That works fine for if you are using the Wiimote and Nunchuck but hell if you are using classic controller. Would have been nice if they just made it inact upon pressing a button like, I dunno, the Zl or the Zr buttons on the top of the classic controller that almost no game ever uses.


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 19, 2010)

can anyone tell me how to get this working on usb loader gx?


----------



## Xale (Apr 19, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> Xale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont plan to use cheats online, just for single player


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 19, 2010)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me how to get this working on usb loader gx?


Would need to know more about what you have on your Wii but I can tell you what worked for me. I just downloaded Hermes cIOS v4, installed it on my Wii. Installed cIOS 222 37 + 38 merged from the Hermes cIOS v4 menu. Works fine.


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 19, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> ZenZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nothing ATM, had it hacked ages ago, but just re-hacked to get this?

never used a usb loader before, treat me like a noob?

all i got ATM is dvdx, bootmii nd HB channel, about to use the trucha bug


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 19, 2010)

hey there everyone,

I'm basically new to the Wii scene we have here and I only softmodded my Wii last week using this part of This Guide 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



at which point I proceeded to use the Configurable USB Loader

I got Mario Kart Wii and Rune Factory Frontier working right off the bat but as people have found Monster Hunter Tri is a pain in the butt to fix (for someone new to the scene like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

so basically would anyone be able to guide me step by step on how to get this working on my Wii with Configurable USB Loader





EDIT:- my Wii is on 4.2E and I've done practically nothing but used the guide above for it

thanks in advance tempers


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 19, 2010)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> silkyskeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I see. Im guessing you already have UsbLoader GX installed. Well first off you have to download Hermes cIOS v4 (I think it is against the rules for me to link you to it. That and I dont remember where I got my copy.) Place the contents of the folder named Apps into your Apps folder on you Sd card that you are using for your Wii (just like how you install UsbLoader Gx) Boot up the Wii and head over to the Homebrew Channel. Once inside the Homebrew Channel select the newly added app you just put on there. Then just follow the steps in this video (sorry I dont feel like explaining xD)

This isnt the only way. Just the way I got it to work.


----------



## Law (Apr 19, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> ZenZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://filetrip.net/f8367-hermes-cIOS-2222...nstaller-4.html


----------



## qdog82 (Apr 19, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> qdog82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you making stuff up? MHF never outsold the the previous versions before of it, nor is it announced for outside of japan, nor for other platform then the 360.


----------



## ruepel15 (Apr 19, 2010)

ruepel15 said:
			
		

> i have a question
> 
> can i use the us Monster hunter savegame  in the pal game ?



can somone answer my  question?


----------



## Gullwing (Apr 19, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> ZenZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried all of the above and it still doesn't work... It freezes on when I choose the 1st option from the menu. I have a 4.2 pal Wii on cIOS rev 17 and done everything teh video said... I tried running it both with USB loader GX and neogamma but no luck


----------



## elmariachi (Apr 19, 2010)

update your cIOS to Rev 19


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 19, 2010)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> I tried all of the above and it still doesn't work... It freezes on when I choose the 1st option from the menu. I have a 4.2 pal Wii on cIOS rev 17 and done everything teh video said... I tried running it both with USB loader GX and neogamma but no luck


Hmm are sure you did it right? Im using cIOS rev 14. Are you sure it was v4 (not v5 v5 doesnt work for this game)?
Just to makes sure. This is exactly what I did in the video:
1.Remove all GameCube memory cards and controllers. 
?This step is very important. Do not ignore it .
2.Start HomeBrew Channel and start the cIOS 222 Installer
3.Read the warning message and push A
4.Select IOS249 to perform the install with D-pad left/right and push A
5.Select to Install Custom IOS 222 and select IOS38 merged with IOS37
6.Wait for download and installation to complete
7.Start HomeBrew Channel and start the cIOS 222 Installer again
8.Select IOS249 to perform the install again
9.This time select Custom IOS 223 and select IOS38 merged with IOS60 
?IOS223 gives you an alternative option for merged IOS in this way. It is exactly the same as IOS222 otherwise.
?Experiment with other merges or not merging at all if neither of the options provided here work for you.

Are sure this is what you did?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 19, 2010)

qdog82 said:
			
		

> silkyskeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I will just respond to that with this
Monster Hunter Frontier (pc) 2007 
-_- http://pc.mh-frontier.jp/

Monster Hunter Frontier (360) 2010
-_- http://xbox360.mh-frontier.jp/

DAMN that looks like more than 360. Count with me PC (2007), then 3 years later a port of it for the 360. I be damned, THATS 2 PLATFORMS.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Hunter_Frontier
As far as it outselling all the rest of the Monster Hunters, that was from a News report YEARS ago that I cant seem to find. But I dont need to clairfy my facts anymore than I have.  And I never said it was announced for any place other than Japan. I said it if it isnt coming internationally they wouldnt have put the trailer on North American Xbox Live. Please go be ignorant somewhere else.


----------



## qdog82 (Apr 19, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> qdog82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for proving my point, those monster diseagns look terrible in the video, ohh and suddenly it went from "Sorry numbers speak louder than your ignorant opinion" to "that was from a News report YEARS ago that I cant seem to find" sure you cant find it because it never outsold the main PS2 or PSP versions, and i know because i am following the Monster hunter franchise since the first one.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 19, 2010)

qdog82 said:
			
		

> Thanks for proving my point, those monster diseagns look terrible in the video, ohh and suddenly it went from "Sorry numbers speak louder than your ignorant opinion" to "that was from a News report YEARS ago that I cant seem to find" sure you cant find it because it never outsold the main PS2 or PSP versions, and i know because i am following the Monster hunter franchise since the first one.


LoL you expect me remember numbers from 3 YEARS AGO? Love how that was all that you had to come back with after I shatter EVERYTHING you said. With not only links but videos of the trailers and the offical websites. Eitherway I am done with you. I proved EVERYTHING I said and trying to read your broken english is starting to hurt my head. Now you are just being a troll.


----------



## qdog82 (Apr 19, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> qdog82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you didn't


----------



## desh_thiere (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey guys, quick question.

So I live in Australia (PAL territory) and have the NTSC copy of the game. I am currently playing it to death and loving it. 

My question is, I am assuming this game will be  hardcoded to connect to NTSC servers if I want to go online. Which will either not work at all, or be laggy as hell. Or, will the game detect my wii settings and connect to PAL servers when they are opened? I am assuming it is the first, rather than the latter.

If this is the case, will there be any way to convert my save game from NTSC to PAL so I can continue using the same character when the PAL version is released?

It would suck to have to start all over again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for your help if anyone knows the answers.


----------



## grisser (Apr 19, 2010)

Now now, children. Quit getting mad at the internet

Back on topic. Was there a way play online with Japanese Tri from USBloader?

I dont' feel like buying some blanks rightnow :\


----------



## grisser (Apr 19, 2010)

@desh_thiere

Try forum over at Minegarde.com
They had MHF2G > MHFU converter before. Maybe they'll have the same thing for Tri


----------



## qdog82 (Apr 19, 2010)

desh_thiere said:
			
		

> Hey guys, quick question.
> 
> So I live in Australia (PAL territory) and have the NTSC copy of the game. I am currently playing it to death and loving it.
> 
> ...


We will find out when the american servers are online, but im pretty sure its based on the disk.


----------



## kylehaas (Apr 19, 2010)

I realize that a lot of people load their games through USB, but could someone please take a moment to help everyone that still uses DVDs!?
Neogamma obviously doesn't work (black screen with screeching sound) and I've tried using Uloader w/223 and it only allows to boot from USB.

I simply want to use the DVD.
Please, I know other people have the same problem.
I've got Cios258 rev 19 and also hermes cios.


----------



## tRiBaLmUnKy (Apr 19, 2010)

kylehaas said:
			
		

> I realize that a lot of people load their games through USB, but could someone please take a moment to help everyone that still uses DVDs!?
> Neogamma obviously doesn't work (black screen with screeching sound) and I've tried using Uloader w/223 and it only allows to boot from USB.
> 
> I simply want to use the DVD.
> ...



This was posted earlier that seems to fix most people's problems.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=218...p;#entry2762599


----------



## kylehaas (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I actually found that a little bit ago. Game is working perfectly.
Hooah!


----------



## elmariachi (Apr 20, 2010)

desh_thiere said:
			
		

> Hey guys, quick question.
> 
> So I live in Australia (PAL territory) and have the NTSC copy of the game. I am currently playing it to death and loving it.
> 
> ...



http://www.wiihacks.com/wii-games/29567-gu...-save-ntsc.html

its for NSMB but probably will be smt like this only in reverse ...


----------



## Kevin242 (Apr 20, 2010)

I wanted to let anyone know who is interested that I have the game working perfect.  I have a soft moded Wii, but I also have a DriveKey installed (pre NSMB version) and it works thru Disc Channel fine.   This leads me to believe if you have any sort of hardware modded Wii you can play this on dvd-r without any problems.  Played for a while (aprox 45mins), it's funny I didn't like the demo, but the actual game is kinda fun.  Still too early to tell for me if it's a classic, but I am gonna play so more tomorrow!!


----------



## desh_thiere (Apr 20, 2010)

So the US servers go live in around 30 minutes or so I believe. 9 PM PST on Monday the 19th, which is today in the states.

Is anyone from PAL territories going to try to jump on? i am a bit concerned about bannings. I know it rarely happens with wii games, and usually because of cheating. However, it would suck if you tried to jump on from a PAL territory, they flagged your IP as not originating from the US and then banned your wii from accessing the servers in the future. 

Anyone think this would actually happen? Or am I being paranoid? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am stuck at work for another 3 hours or so, but i will be able to jump on gbatemp periodically. If anyone from a PAL territory (particularly Australia) managed to get online, let me know what the experience is like. I so wanna get home tonight and hit up some mates for some multi, I just don't expect to be able to connect to the servers using the NTSC copy from Australia


----------



## thebert (Apr 20, 2010)

any online bans to speak of?  I'm worried so I haven't tried yet. (living in US)


----------



## desh_thiere (Apr 20, 2010)

Well you can try it fine. You are in the US, no one can say you haven't obtained a legal copy of the game.  I am simply worried as I am in Australia and there is no possible way I could have the game at this stage.


----------



## thebert (Apr 20, 2010)

figured no news is good news and just risked it.  Anyway, good news is it seems to not be a problem.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 20, 2010)

Trebuchet said:
			
		

> Is it me or the game looks like shit on hdtv?
> 
> NSMB looks way better...



Yep I think it looks like shit too....
Also I find the game boring also, it's just mindless hacking and slashing without a story.

Absolutele overhyped I think.


----------



## nozila (Apr 20, 2010)

woot. am playing online. heaps of servers.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 20, 2010)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Trebuchet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To eaches own, I guess. Some love it, some hate it. But if you classify it that way then you have to classify, almost, all games that way. Especially now a days where every game is either a mindless shooter/action/violent game or an interactive movie. And the game does have a story, just requires you read and follow the plot as it unfolds (aka talking to npc after everyday and/or after every completed quest (not just when there is a text bubble above their heads) interpreting the nondialoged cutscenes and cg movies aswell as the monster themselves. They add to the story as well).

As for me I love the game. The whole fact you need to make, pretty much, all your items by going out and collecting materials just is awesome to me. But then again I am one of those ppl that loved games like Phantasy Star Online for the collection aspect of trying to get all the rares (or rather, the rares I wanted) The story goes about at the same pace as the stories in any version of Phantasy Star Online (excluding Phantasy Star Universe, but then again that isnt of the same universe as Phantasy Star Online). The gameplay is what I really love because it is, majority, skill based and makes you feel like you are really hunting this ferocious beast (excelling over great odds cept, unlike most games, Monster Hunter doesnt dumb the challenge down just so you feel some flawed since of acheivement for doing what a 7yo could do). My only grip is with the camera, or better yet; the zoom in controls that end making me zoom in close to my character when I am just trying to rotate the camera.

As far as the graphics go, it is the best looking Monster Hunter yet. But the series has been known to keep production values low. Graphics arent everything. But doesnt look that bad, to me, on my 52" HDTV.

Oh and as far as the online, it works fine using UsbLoader Gx for those that want to know.
First Connect (there is no gameplay footage in this video because I had no idea what I was supposed to do)


----------



## nozila (Apr 20, 2010)

online is basically the same as story mode, except you since its with others. you can complete quest easier. but far out, are the quests HARD!!


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 20, 2010)

I've been playing online a few minutes ago.
absolutely no lag.

Very unclear where to go and what to do IMO.
Basicly it's just rooms with no more than 4 people at once. BUMMER.
City's act like lobby's ( only 4 peep at once ) 
From the city ( lobby ) you can start or join quests ( up to 4 people max )
Choose from arena or quest in wich you can participate.
I was expecting conversating with lots of people in  a big virtual city.
YOU CAN ONLY TALK WITH 3 OTHER PEOPLE.
The way you play online, makes the game feel small somehow....

For anybody who wants to know, I'm from europe and can play online without problems.
US version of game. On PAL system.
Latest WiiFlow with Hermes cIOS223 v 4, 38 merged with 37.


----------



## Magus (Apr 20, 2010)

uh gonna ask this again
any way to communicate with other player if you don't have a usb keyboard or wii speak?


----------



## neo_hito (Apr 20, 2010)

press minus twice for virtual kboard and theres also predefined messages called shoot outs


----------



## CharAznable (Apr 20, 2010)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> I've been playing online a few minutes ago.
> absolutely no lag.
> 
> Very unclear where to go and what to do IMO.
> ...



Just so you know, the "only four people at a time" thing is only in the US/EU version. In the Japanese version, lobbies could hold up to 10 people at a time. It was changed for the US/EU versions because of WiiSpeak support. With more than 4 people at a time talking on WiiSpeak, it'd get really cluttered and hard to understand.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 20, 2010)

I played online, right now and dint have any lag, me and and 1 more dude called Krill did a mission, it was the best Wii Online experience Ive ever had, the ability to talk and voice chat with others, no firend codes makes it feel like an Xbox or PS3 title, the game is really fun and is one of my top wii games, maybe even my number 1.
Im loving it!
The fact that a USB keyboard is supported is so easy to communicate.
Sure there maybe only 4 people in a room but we really dont want it so crowded that you forget who yuo were talking too.
Good job CapCom you gave online play on the wii a new life!


----------



## desh_thiere (Apr 20, 2010)

Right now I am a lance user, with the 3rd level bone lance, wearing a mix of rhenoplas and jaggi armour. I am tanking this shit up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to get some more king's frills before I can go full rhenoplas armour. I am up to 3 star missions and am loving this game to death. I will jump online as soon as I get a wiispeak kit.


----------



## neo_hito (Apr 20, 2010)

SeraphisCain said:
			
		

> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn! so the 4 ppl per city is hardcoded? it was good when we had more people in the japanese version cause then when you jump in to a city you can pick one with more/free people... instead of getting locked into a party


----------



## Mega Man vs Bass (Apr 20, 2010)

Im planning on buying a retail copy (PAL). Will it work on my wiikey Console? Have anyone tested a retail copy in NA, does it work on a chipped Wii?


----------



## elmariachi (Apr 20, 2010)

im not into the chipped wii's but do regular Nintendo updates affect the chips' functioning in any way ?

I've seen the dump work on wiikey2 on this forum


----------



## Mega Man vs Bass (Apr 20, 2010)

No, the Nintendo updates does affect the chips functionality so Im still at 3.2E. 

Sounds great if the dump works on Wiikey2.

Hmm, now I read that florian had some freezing issues, but that some other posters doesn't have had any issues with playing the NTSC-back up of MH Tri on a Pal Wiikey.


----------



## nozila (Apr 20, 2010)

desh_thiere said:
			
		

> Right now I am a lance user, with the 3rd level bone lance, wearing a mix of rhenoplas and jaggi armour. I am tanking this shit up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



serious? ive spent nearly 3 hours single player and im still on 1 star level missions. im too using lance, was big sword before.


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 20, 2010)

got it working with some help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks Hezkore.

now if only I had Wii Speak, guess I'll have to make do with shortcuts


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 20, 2010)

Christ the controls are unintuitive, I'm sure it's a little better with a classic controller but even the menus etc are a headfuck, open hunter notes, hold Z, point and drag monster, hold C while pressing left and right to try and find a potion whilst running away from a monster, try and line up a sword swing with the turning circle of a tank, I feel like I'm entering a cheat code when I'm just playing the game.  Only an hour in, maybe I'll get used to it the more I play. At the moment I have difficulty even getting my character in the right position to talk to someone, never mind kill something.

Also, what's with having to stand in front of a patch of weeds or a fallen monster spamming A and watching the same animation 5 times before you get everything?  What's the fucking point in that?  Why not just give you all 4 or 5 item the first time you press A?


----------



## lvholanda (Apr 20, 2010)

Seriously, best online experience ever! No lag, and awesome.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 20, 2010)

lvholanda said:
			
		

> Seriously, best online experience ever! No lag, and awesome.


I havent had lag but I have had a disconnect and a 11643 error that sent me back to the city (which sucked because I was fighting Royal Ludroth with a group and he was about dead then the error kicked everyone else from the room. Then I got a 11643 error and was sent back to the city). But other than those 2 times, almost completely flawless. 
Most fun online experience I have had since the first PSO. Now if only there could be a next gen (either a next gen Monster Hunter or a copycat) game with similar playstyle and structure.


----------



## flashermac (Apr 20, 2010)

@BlueStar - I know what you mean about the controls, I'm only about an hour in myself though, so i think I'll get used to it. Having to press a over and over again is getting right on my tits.

Can't wait to try this online, think I'll be liberating a spare usb keyboard from work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, just in case anyone's still struggling:

Install Hermes cIOS223 v 4, 38 merged with 37, then set your usbloader to use ios223 for this game.


----------



## ZenZero (Apr 20, 2010)

everyone is saying that the nstc iso wont work online with others...  i wanna dl this version so i can play now, but my mate will have the pal legit copy, will i still be able to play w/ him


----------



## grisser (Apr 20, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Also, what's with having to stand in front of a patch of weeds or a fallen monster spamming A and watching the same animation 5 times before you get everything?  What's the fucking point in that?  Why not just give you all 4 or 5 item the first time you press A?



I was gonna argue, but then I was like.  "yeah you're right!"


----------



## Kramzy (Apr 20, 2010)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> everyone is saying that the nstc iso wont work online with others...  i wanna dl this version so i can play now, but my mate will have the pal legit copy, will i still be able to play w/ him



The NTSC Iso works well online, and it doesnt matter if u have a legit or or a pal/ntsc version of the game....u will be able to play with him


----------



## bodean (Apr 20, 2010)

Using the JAILED version NTSC.
When I load it USB Loader GX, its updated, wii freezes with blue light on. Something special need to be done?


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 20, 2010)

bodean said:
			
		

> Using the JAILED version NTSC.
> When I load it USB Loader GX, its updated, wii freezes with blue light on. Something special need to be done?



Which version of USB Loader GX do you have ? If it's the latest, go to Options -> Sound and disable the preview sound (the music playing when you select a game)


----------



## lvholanda (Apr 20, 2010)

Stupid Question:

Can you control the character with the keyboard? (lol)


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 21, 2010)

Had my wife pick up a Wii Speak on her lunch break (wont be able to test it til she gets home around midnight). Can anyone confirm if the Wii Speak works playing this game through UsbLoader Gx?


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 21, 2010)

This game is awesome.


----------



## Law (Apr 21, 2010)

Kramzy said:
			
		

> ZenZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure? People have been saying that they use different servers.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Apr 21, 2010)

idk why this doens't work well with people. I mean it works fine with me on IOS 249 and using USBloader GX which alot of people say don't work unless you use cheats, but then it wouldn't be as much fun so just don't use cheats. Works very well online but it occasionally lags but i always beat everyone in loading page XP.


----------



## KaitoTheRamenBan (Apr 21, 2010)

Something you should know

I've noticed that about a certain random time Online, I started to freeze and get the buzzing noises just like when you just try to boot up the game normally before I used the uLoader


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 21, 2010)

KaitoTheRamenBandit said:
			
		

> Something you should know
> 
> I've noticed that about a certain random time Online, I started to freeze and get the buzzing noises just like when you just try to boot up the game normally before I used the uLoader


I havent froze once online and I have been almost nonstop since the servers came up but then again I am using hermes 222 37+38 merged and using UsbLoader Gx.


----------



## VashTS (Apr 21, 2010)

this game is bad.  the graphics are ugly, the clothes i had to choose from were, GAY, GAYER, and FLAMING.  maybe i'll give it another chance, but i was really unimpressed with this game.  i'm not trying to start a fight just voicing my opinion.  

its seems like it will be repetitive gameplay, like pokemon.


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (Apr 21, 2010)

Works fine for me with original Wiikey and 4.1u firmware.... although I think you might need to update your firmware in order to play the game online. I played a little bit offline and the next time I started the game I noticed the option to go to the city... but I get the 11607 error... which supposedly is fixed by having Wiiconnect24 turned on... but that's not working for me.

Without online play I agree this game would get real boring... real fast... there's no lock on and half the time you'll swing and totally miss whatever monster you're attracking


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it possible to play with someone using PAL version with their friend code? I remember Mario Strikers having separate servers, yet it was possible to play worldwide with friend codes.


----------



## bodean (Apr 21, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> bodean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I rolled back to v919 of USB Loader GX since the recent updates have had issues.  I am running default settings, game loads and freezes at the menu screen. Will have to investigate further, and see if that one setting you mentioned fixes the issue, or if I need to change another setting from default.


----------



## toguro_max (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't played it online yet, but i already think this game is awesome!
It reminds A LOT PSO from my Dreamcast days...

Someone said: "What's the point on keep searching the enemy or the 'mining area' to get items? Why doesn't the game just give us 4 or 5 items at once?". My answer to that is: the game wants you to feel like a "real" (as far as it gets) hunter. When you hunt, after killing an animal you don't instantly get "bones" (for example), you must dissecate it to obtain the material, and that's the game idea.
Of course, it tires you sometimes, ok, but... that's the game's premisse.

Another person complained about the control scheme... Man, I LOVED it! One of the best things back on PSO was the ability to keep fighting while using 'mates and 'fluids, and this game does exactly the same! It IS confusing at first, but every "new" system is confusing at first glance...

Anyway, i liked the game, and'll probably get addicted to it before noticing (last time i played, 2 and a half hours had passed without me noticing it...)

My only two complains (so far): Adding monsters to the database could be easier (as in, I shouldn't enter the "Hunter's Notes" before pointing) and the absence of "locking on" enemies.

And yes, the initial clothes are stupid >-p


----------



## silkyskeeter (Apr 22, 2010)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> I haven't played it online yet, but i already think this game is awesome!
> It reminds A LOT PSO from my Dreamcast days...
> 
> Someone said: "What's the point on keep searching the enemy or the 'mining area' to get items? Why doesn't the game just give us 4 or 5 items at once?". My answer to that is: the game wants you to feel like a "real" (as far as it gets) hunter. When you hunt, after killing an animal you don't instantly get "bones" (for example), you must dissecate it to obtain the material, and that's the game idea.
> ...


I have to agree you. I love the game and how similar it is to Pso. I love the fact you have to keep on harvesting things to get stuff (this isnt some MMO so it feels more natural to have to keep harvesting). As far as the controls go, if you played Pso or Psu, its easy to get used to. As far as lock on goes, I think that is a part of the skill of the game. Any fool can hit a target that is auto locked, it takes skill to hit something without having a precursor. That and having locking on during one of the chaotic monster fights where you are fighting 6 monsters at a time (2 of those being Big Game) locking on would be more of a pain and a henderance than a help. My biggest and only grip with the controls is the zoom in and out controls (actually its more like look up and look down instead of zoom) Its entirely too easy to accidentally zoom in on your characters head just trying to spin the camera around. 

And man, you really need to play online it is fun. Only thing I see wrong with online is Wii speak (the way it picks up sound and the fact majority of the ppl I played with didnt have Wii speak or keyboard (which is boring)) Finally found someone that was using Wii Speak and it was like pulling teeth to understand what he was saying and he was also having a hard time understanding me as well. The whole time I was wishing I could just find some way to use the 360 headset for this game. And the fact the Wii Speak cuts off for every load screen and map section move, makes you lose some of what ppl are saying as you move from part of the map to another.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 22, 2010)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> Someone said: "What's the point on keep searching the enemy or the 'mining area' to get items? Why doesn't the game just give us 4 or 5 items at once?". My answer to that is: the game wants you to feel like a "real" (as far as it gets) hunter.



Seeing the exact same animation 4 times in a row makes the hunter look very much like an unrealistic video game character rather than an actual person.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 22, 2010)

I wouldnt feel like a real hunter if all I needed to finish building my awesome uber weapon was to get a tooth of X, I find X, hunt and kill it after a long and drawn out and grueling battle just to find that the fucker never had any teeth in the first place. As a matter of fact, it only had one bone in it's entire body, and I only managed to find one claw.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 22, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> I wouldnt feel like a real hunter if all I needed to finish building my awesome uber weapon was to get a tooth of X, I find X, hunt and kill it after a long and drawn out and grueling battle just to find that the fucker never had any teeth in the first place. As a matter of fact, it only had one bone in it's entire body, and I only managed to find one claw.



Makes you wonder what it was biting your face off with for the last half hour, doesn't it


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Apr 22, 2010)

So, any way to change the region of the save file?


----------



## adambomb (Apr 23, 2010)

Sonic4Ever said:
			
		

> So, any way to change the region of the save file?



If it's possible in some games it should be possible in this one. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (Apr 23, 2010)

figured out why online wasn't working for me... I had never used wiiconnect24 before, so I sent an email to myself and replied back... after my wii recieved it's first email, I have had any error codes playing online.


----------



## OnyLpJTRQR (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone else on this board having freezing issues with this? I know a few people on IRC having the same issues, with hermes 5 installed properly, the game will freeze in the menus if it sits for more than say five seconds. More importantly it'll freeze when loading quests online about 40% of the time.

Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Groomery (Apr 23, 2010)

It Freeze for me in the startup intro, but if i push start and play the game everything works , have herman v4 ios 222. is this normal?


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 24, 2010)

Did someone try to play online with a region changed savefile (JAP -> US or US -> EUR) ? I want to know if the savefile is not considered as modified and causes a ban of the server.


----------



## blechner (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi all. Someone mentioned a list of confirmed working methods (http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=218596&st=240&p=2762599&#entry2762599). I followed all steps for USB Loader GX because I was getting the buzzing black screen as many people here do. Well, I installed this hermes v4 222 and 223 cIOSs (selecting 37 & 38 for both), updated my GX to 929 (which I didn`t think was necessary but I did it anyway), configured the vidtv patch on, and 002 fix on and selected cIOS 223 to load the game. I am getting nothing, just a black screen after trying to load the game. The only thing I didn`t do is update my cIOS249 to rev19… mine is still in good old rev10 because ALL my other games run fine with it (and the link doesn`t say I need to update the 249). Anyway, since I will be using 223 to run the game, I don`t see why I should update my 249. I saw something about 223 mload, is it something special (different from hermes` 223 v4)? Well, just so you know, I tried to run other games with 222 and 223 just to check if the problem was the cIOS and no other game ran with 222 or 223. I get the same black screen. The installation procedure seemed to be normal, so I think the cIOSs 222 and 223 are installed…  Please help me. I think many people here are having the same problem. By the way, I am on 3.2U and didn`t have problems with any other game so far. Thanks in advance.


----------



## blechner (Apr 24, 2010)

blechner said:
			
		

> Hi all. Someone mentioned a list of confirmed working methods (http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=218596&st=240&p=2762599&#entry2762599). I followed all steps for USB Loader GX because I was getting the buzzing black screen as many people here do. Well, I installed this hermes v4 222 and 223 cIOSs (selecting 37 & 38 for both), updated my GX to 929 (which I didn`t think was necessary but I did it anyway), configured the vidtv patch on, and 002 fix on and selected cIOS 223 to load the game. I am getting nothing, just a black screen after trying to load the game. The only thing I didn`t do is update my cIOS249 to rev19… mine is still in good old rev10 because ALL my other games run fine with it (and the link doesn`t say I need to update the 249). Anyway, since I will be using 223 to run the game, I don`t see why I should update my 249. I saw something about 223 mload, is it something special (different from hermes` 223 v4)? Well, just so you know, I tried to run other games with 222 and 223 just to check if the problem was the cIOS and no other game ran with 222 or 223. I get the same black screen. The installation procedure seemed to be normal, so I think the cIOSs 222 and 223 are installed…  Please help me. I think many people here are having the same problem. By the way, I am on 3.2U and didn`t have problems with any other game so far. Thanks in advance.



Hi. Ok, Wiflow 222 did the trick... so it wasn`t the instalation of the cIOS 222 after all... anyway, I don`t like having to switch USB loaders (and USB ports!) just to play some specific games, so if someone could point out what I am missing to make it work on GX please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## ether2802 (Apr 25, 2010)

If no other game works by selecting the cIOS222/223 ot run off, then the installation is not good, all of my games work with those cIOS (although the only games that really use the 223 are the GH & RB ones), try reinstalling the Hermes's cIOS...!!


----------



## florian (Apr 25, 2010)

I tried the online mode and not work ??? error 11607 ? its normal?


----------



## blechner (Apr 26, 2010)

ether2802 said:
			
		

> If no other game works by selecting the cIOS222/223 ot run off, then the installation is not good, all of my games work with those cIOS (although the only games that really use the 223 are the GH & RB ones), try reinstalling the Hermes's cIOS...!!



Thanks for the reply ether2802. But, as I said in my last post, I tried to run MH3 via Wiiflow using cIOS 222 and it worked! So I think this may be some incompatibility between cIOS 222 and USB Loader GX. Only GX couldn't load any game with cIOSs 222/223... Wiiflow did load MH3 and other games.... not sure why...


----------



## taggart6 (Apr 26, 2010)

blechner said:
			
		

> ether2802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The latest version of USB Loader GX wor with Hermes v4 works fine with 222.  I'm using it now.


----------



## taggart6 (Apr 26, 2010)

blechner said:
			
		

> blechner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When you instaleld hermes v4, did you use ios 38 + 37 as your base?


----------



## blechner (Apr 27, 2010)

taggart6 said:
			
		

> blechner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I did. I chose 38+37 for both cIOSs 222 and 223. I tried 2 versions of GX, the one I was using at the moment (r875) and the latest (r929). None seemed to work when I chose cIOS 222 or 223 to load a game. I don`t think this is a problem in cIOS 222/223 installation because Wiiflow 222 (which uses cIOS 222, I assume) did load MH3 fine. The problem is only with GX. Thanks.


----------

